# F1 Visa - Non-Immediate Sponsor



## praetorian84 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello,
I am applying for F1 student Visa for Masters studies in the US. I would like to know whether it is ok to have my first cousin's husband as my financial sponsor. Is there are requirement that only immediate relatives can be sponsors?


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, that should be ok. A friend of mine who applied for an F1 visa in the past listed a friend as her sponsor. This person wasn't related to her at all. In the field where she had to enter the sponsor's relationship, she simply wrote Family Friend. Her visa was approved.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Let the sponsor write a letter to explain why he/she wants to sponsor you. 

And maybe you can get some extra money if you can land an on campus job. If not, after the first year you can always try to apply for an off-campus work permit.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

they may require banks statement etc to prove the sponsors worth


----------

